# Kernel cant recognize my usb phone

## dragonuv

Whenever I plug my phone to the usb i get the following message:

Error mounting: mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat'

I have followed this guide but still nothing works:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-714737.html

How do I fix it?

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dragonuv,

Your phone has a vfat filesystem but vfat is not made for your kernel, or maybe you made it but didn't install the kernel correctly.

If you made vfat as a module, you will need to 

```
modprobe vfat
```

before you plug your phone in.

What is the date/time in 

```
uname -a
```

That shows the date and time your running kernel was made. If thats older than your last kernel compile, you are not using your latest kernel for some reason.

----------

## dragonuv

localhost ~ # modprobe vfat

FATAL: Module vfat not found.

weird, the date I receive in uname -a is July 5th

----------

## dragonuv

I figured what the problem was!

/boot/grub/menu.lst was set to boot from another kernel, i changed it so it will boot to the new kernel.

thanks for pointing me straight to the problem  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dragonuv,

Is 5th of July the date when you last built your kernel ?

If not, you messed up the the kernel install.

What does 

```
ls -l /boot
```

 show ?

What is in grub.conf ?

Typos in the kernel name somewhere and forgetting to mount /boot are the favourites.

----------

## dragonuv

ls -l /boot shows the following files:

total 13586

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1624469 Jun 22 02:57 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Jun 18 23:19 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024 Jul 31 23:07 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4214592 Jun 26 22:45 kernel3

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4219584 Jul  5 00:52 kernel4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3777088 Jul 31 23:06 kernel5

drwx------ 2 root root   12288 Jun 18 23:02 lost+found

and I accidentally booted from kernel4 (old) insead of kernel5 (new), that was my problem

----------

